# how to burn 3-4 movies in a single DVD



## puneet_84 (Feb 16, 2008)

guys,
i want to burn 3-4 movies on a single DVD of 4.3GB but in VOB format so that it can run on older DVD players...
please tell me what should i do. i tired nero 8 but it does not change the quality of the movie automatically.

please let me know what to do. i have a huge collection on of movies and i want to put them on DVDs please suggest me some good softwares.

also please tell me is there any softwares which can split the movies automatically b/w CDs and burn them.

thanks in advance.


----------



## webgenius (Feb 17, 2008)

It's much better if you get a new divx player. You can get a new player for as low as 2k. Don't let your collection go waste. So get a better player.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 17, 2008)

Try DVDShrink


----------



## als2 (Feb 17, 2008)

try ConvertXtoDvd


----------



## spitfire (Feb 17, 2008)

Use ashampoo shrink and burn 3....Its a hell of a software...just give it a try..you wll b amazed..


----------



## puneet_84 (May 8, 2008)

thanks guys for the help...i very much appreciate ur help


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2008)

DVD Shrink and DVDFab Platinum Best applications out there for all kind of DVD needs......both would let you do what you desire here giving you complete controll over quality and menus of the DVDs......


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 8, 2008)

In nero vision when making dvd, go to options and select 'DVD extended play' or 'DVD long play'. it will fit more movies.
I've not used it for sometime, so don't remember the options exactly. just check it, you should get the options.


----------



## dreams (May 8, 2008)

browse through *www.videohelp.com/
u can get all tutorials under one roof.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 9, 2008)

Just convert ur movie video to divx format and then u can also write 5-6 movies in a dvd.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 9, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> Just convert ur movie video to divx format and then u can also write 5-6 movies in a dvd.



Read properly, his player doesn't support divX


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 9, 2008)

oops...

then try *DVDShrink*


----------



## sam9s (May 11, 2008)

ax3 said:


> +1 with @webgenius ......
> 
> coz converting requires lotta TIME & faster processor ..... if u have BOTH go ahead .....



if you have time u dont need a faster processor and if you have a fast processor you dont need time........


----------



## saROMan (May 11, 2008)

OK...so have seen lot of fuss about Bruning 3-4 Movies on 1 DVD..but after Intense Googeling..cudnt find a Proper Cure..so tryed doing R&D ...and Volla ..yes It is possible to 3-4 Movies on a DVD...hell you can Burn 8-10-14 Movies on a DVD...(Provided how much you are Ready to sacrifice on the Quality..)....i AM a Busy right Now ...so as soon as i get time will Post Comprehansive Tutorial as to How to Do it........Just for Time Being Jot Down the Basic Softwares you will Need ....

1 ) Nero Vision / Roxio Easy CD/DVD Creator
2 ) DVD Santa / Virtual Dub

Now I Normally Prefer the Vision+DVD Santa..but u can experiement with the Remaning 2 also...

*Thumb Rule of 4 In 1 DVD ..dont Expect 652 x 356 Resolution Movies on your DVD ....There will be a Quality loss ...(Minor but Yes)*


Will Give the Tute By EOD(Most Prob..  ) .....sorry to keep you Hanging in Middle...Just wanted to Convay the MovieThursty Pple that there is a Way 

Edit : Done & Uploaded in Tutorials Section ..kindly chk it out....plz let me know if i have missed out any thing..


----------

